# Any 'popular' villagers you just don't like?



## mapleleaf (Mar 31, 2020)

Of course everything is subjective and everybody has a different idea of what the best villagers are, but do you have a villager that everybody else appears to love but you just don't get the hype? 

Mine are Bob and Cherry, Bob just looks like a regular boring cat to me and I really don't like Cherry's design that much, I got her as a starter in nh and want to boot her out asap.


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

i agree with you about bob - he’s a cute villager and i don’t hate him at all but he’s not all that special. i’m also not the biggest fan of julian; i don’t hate him, either, i just don’t care for him aha


----------



## Chea (Mar 31, 2020)

I dislike Merengue. I find her kinda nonsense. I found her on a mystery island and I didn't think it twice to not invite her to my island.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 31, 2020)

Bob is someone I'm not crazy about. 

Marshal is another, to each their own. he is still a cutie though.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 31, 2020)

Rosie is overrated. I get that shes cute but i see some people going crazy over her like i dont get her hype lmao


----------



## rianne (Mar 31, 2020)

Judy.

Her name just doesn't suit her design imo. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 31, 2020)

i don't like julian at all  i don't really like any of the horse (unicorn), kangaroo and monkey villagers. the wolf villagers are okay but still overrated imo


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 31, 2020)

i agree with cherry. sorry i don't really like bold colors. she ain't bad tho.

other than her, i have plenty lol. coco & phoebe doesn't speak to me. chief & fang are also kinda boring. idk what's the hype, lobo outsold both.

slightly off topic (?): stitches is cute, but in new leaf his house is so ugly and would not fit my town theme and for that reason, i never really wanted him. but i think i'd love him in new horizons since they have new houses.


----------



## Altarium (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm gonna have to say Raymond. Nothing wrong with him, it's just that I find his color palette a bit boring (aside from the eyes) and I've never been particularly fond of the cat model. But I can see the appeal and why he's so loved.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 31, 2020)

Shadowboo said:


> Rosie is overrated. I get that shes cute but i see some people going crazy over her like i dont get her hype lmao



lmao i thought i was the only one. she's v cute but like..... have they seen the OTHER CATS?


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Mar 31, 2020)

I dislike Raymond. The hype around him is pretty annoying to me, I am not a fan of glasses at all. And lets not talk about the fanart there is out there.. No, thank you.

Merengue is decent, but I would pass on her every time I have the chance. She just doesnt appeal to me, none of the Rhinos do actually.

I also had Rosie in my NL town for a bit but boy. When she asked to move out, I let her go, because she was just so annoying..


----------



## Sloom (Mar 31, 2020)

well I don't mean to sound like a hipster but I gotta say..
marshal is probably the one popular villager I just don't _get_
like with other popular villagers I'm not that fond of, I can easily tell why they'd become popular (i.e they're iconic, have nice colours, an interesting design etc) 

and then there's marshal, who's just an angry white blob.
maybe the fact that he's an angry white blob is the appeal in itself?
please just let me understand you marshal
it's all I ask


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 31, 2020)

i love marshal but i totally get why there's also a lot of people who just don't see it. it's probably so annoying that he's so wanted and been the NUMBER 1 villager for YEARS (i don't think he was ever replaced) if you personally don't see the hype.

i feel like raymond will be the next marshal, people are already bothered that he's overrated LOL


----------



## niko2 (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't get why the new wolf villager is so sought after.


----------



## moon_child (Mar 31, 2020)

Julian and Stitches. I’m scared of villagers with no eyes.


----------



## Sloom (Mar 31, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> i love marshal but i totally get why there's also a lot of people who just don't see it. it's probably so annoying that he's so wanted and been the NUMBER 1 villager for YEARS (i don't think he was ever replaced) if you personally don't see the hype.
> 
> i feel like raymond will be the next marshal, people are already bothered that he's overrated LOL



lmao yeah, the new villagers are already poppin off and topping the popularity charts, would not be surprised if one of them dethroned marshal. I was definitely predicting it to be judy though, but she seems to be kinda slept on compared to the other new'ns. 
raymond honestly just seems like another monochrome smug villager with a small clump of blonde hair that I'll never understand lol



moon_child said:


> Julian and Stitches. I’m scared of villagers with no eyes.



VILLAGERS WITH NO EYES ARE MY AESTHETIC
how dare you


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 31, 2020)

Sloom said:


> lmao yeah, the new villagers are already poppin off and topping the popularity charts, would not be surprised if one of them dethroned marshal. I was definitely predicting it to be judy though, but she seems to be kinda slept on compared to the other new'ns.
> raymond honestly just seems like another monochrome smug villager with a small clump of blonde hair that I'll never understand lol



i like the new goat sherb better than raymond tbh
judy is CUTE... i honestly thought she'd be the new diana, but yes she seems to be slept on i'm so shocked


----------



## Sir Zyr (Mar 31, 2020)

Raymond hype confuses the hell out of me. I haven't met him but there doesn't sent seem to anything super appealing about him to me.

Merengue is on my island and while she's not bad by any means, she doesn't strike me as anything special, or at least not special enough to warrant being tier 1 imo


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 31, 2020)

Bob is honestly the inferior lazy cat, imo. Bob may have been there first, but Punchy will always be my boi when it comes to lazy cats (he was added in DnM+)

Diana annoys me, so she's going in the nope pile as well.

Chief replaced Chow in my WW town that became my LGTTC town, so he's bad too.


----------



## skogkyst (Mar 31, 2020)

There are lots. I passed over Sherb for being too boring and I would never have Fuscia as a dream villager. But to each their own. I don't even think Raymond is anything special.

Edit: But I'm seeing a lot of anti-Bob sentiments and *that* I just can't stand by.


----------



## CJ8080 (Mar 31, 2020)

Most popular ones tbh, just because it makes them feel less special and like they aren’t MY villagers if that makes sense. Seeing them everywhere reminds me of how it’s just a game and they don’t actually exist which is why having less popular ones i find much better in my opinion


----------



## mapleleaf (Mar 31, 2020)

lmao yeah I never got the marshal hype either, there's like 350 villagers and ya'll want an angry white squirrel? sure

- - - Post Merge - - -



MalinkaLuna said:


> I dislike Raymond. The hype around him is pretty annoying to me, I am not a fan of glasses at all. And lets not talk about the fanart there is out there.. No, thank you.
> 
> Merengue is decent, but I would pass on her every time I have the chance. She just doesnt appeal to me, none of the Rhinos do actually.
> 
> I also had Rosie in my NL town for a bit but boy. When she asked to move out, I let her go, because she was just so annoying..



Raymond scares me, he reminds me of every teacher in a Japanese dating sim- the fanart doesn't help either


----------



## claracampanelli (Mar 31, 2020)

raymond. he's ugly lol
also marshal


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 31, 2020)

I just got Merengue on my island and honestly, I don't like her, bc I don't like rynos. So I'm gonna let her leave when she asks, probably make someone here happy.


----------



## Kurashiki (Mar 31, 2020)

yes! marshal, lolly and rosie i don't like much bc they are all really boring to me imo. i also think judy and dom are hideous lol


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 31, 2020)

rianne said:


> Judy.
> 
> Her name just doesn't suit her design imo. Kind of a bummer.



Agree with this. I was really disappointed when I found out her name is Judy. I still want her though, I love her design I just hoped her name would be cuter.

---
As for back on topic, I'm not a fan of Marshal and Raymond. My boyfriend asked me why they were so popular the other day and the only answer I had was "because they look like anime boys". I just don't think they're that cute.


----------



## Katie97 (Mar 31, 2020)

CJ8080 said:


> Most popular ones tbh, just because it makes them feel less special and like they aren’t MY villagers if that makes sense. Seeing them everywhere reminds me of how it’s just a game and they don’t actually exist which is why having less popular ones i find much better in my opinion



Most of them. I agree with CJ - villagers being popular makes them less special to me. In the past when I have asked villagers to come to my town just because I could and they were popular, they seemed lacking to me. Like I had them to impress other people rather than my own enjoyment. I prefer to build relationships myself.


----------



## Jared:3 (Mar 31, 2020)

Marshal for sure I mean like others have said I don't see the hype around him and he just seems like an average squirrel.

Also Raymond confuses me because he actually kinda looks ugly in my opinion, not a fan of smug to begin with however I don't like his color and his glasses make him look nerdy.


----------



## capnport (Mar 31, 2020)

Sloom said:


> well I don't mean to sound like a hipster but I gotta say..
> marshal is probably the one popular villager I just don't _get_
> like with other popular villagers I'm not that fond of, I can easily tell why they'd become popular (i.e they're iconic, have nice colours, an interesting design etc)
> 
> ...


he looks like a marshmallow that you put in your hot cocoa. also a lot of people wanted the furniture in his house


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm not getting the Raymond hype. His glasses remind me of those giant, fake hipster glasses that were popular in 2012 or Urkel from Family Matters lol. I'm not interested by his design otherwise either.



Kurashiki said:


> yes! marshal, lolly and rosie i don't like much bc they are all really boring to me imo. i also think judy and dom are hideous lol



Oh yeah, I forgot about Lolly and Judy. Their eyes creep me out tbh and Judy looks like fanart from Tumblr when the pastel space craze was a thing 10 years ago.


----------



## epona (Mar 31, 2020)

julian. he gives me the creeps


----------



## Whisper (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm not a huge fan of Marshal but I can see the appeal to him and why so many people love him. I'm not really that fond of Judy either, I just don't really like her design all that much.


----------



## jreamgardner (Mar 31, 2020)

bob and lolly, i don't hate them they're just basic to me and i don't really see the hype.

also i love goldie but she's not really all that either tbh


----------



## Jared:3 (Mar 31, 2020)

Judy also confuses me because she looks like a peppy villager, didn't expect her to be snooty


----------



## jim (Mar 31, 2020)

i don't really have strong feelings about punchy. i never realized how popular he was until recently.


----------



## kirbbys (Mar 31, 2020)

Was never a Bob fan and have been lucky to never see him!

I don't like Goldie much either ...


----------



## Bosca (Mar 31, 2020)

Bob, Rosie and Goldie tbh. There is absolutely nothing wrong with any of them and I even like them, but nothing about their designs stands out to me to make them outright favourites within their species or personalities, what makes Goldie more appealing than Daisy or Bea? 

I understand disliking a villager purely for their popularity, but I do feel the majority of the most popular have more going for them than just cuteness.


----------



## meggtheegg (Mar 31, 2020)

I dont like Raymond's design at all. 

And I'm not a big fan of Stitches, and the deer are all a little overhyped for me except for beau and fauna, they're cute.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 31, 2020)

is goldie really THAT popular? she's ok but she's so basic i'm sorry


----------



## jokk (Mar 31, 2020)

I really don't like Raymond.


----------



## meggtheegg (Mar 31, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> is goldie really THAT popular? she's ok but she's so basic i'm sorry



I think Daisy is so much cuter she's so precious


----------



## Loriii (Mar 31, 2020)

Sherb. lol sorry I did not expect him to be popular. I mean, sure, I like his color but his overall design is simple for my taste. Nothing special. He's kind of like Kidd, at least to me. Maybe, I'm just not fond of goats in general.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 31, 2020)

meggtheegg said:


> I think Daisy is so much cuter she's so precious



she is. so many other dogs are underrated. i always wonder why there's not a lot of dog villagers for animal crossing when there's TONS of cats. almost feels like politics so they won't overshadow isabelle LMAO


----------



## piske (Mar 31, 2020)

i mentioned this in another thread, but i don't get the hype over Raymond??? he looks like every annoying hipster ever that people would roast irl/AND online but for some reason because he's a cat and new people like him??? nah xD


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 31, 2020)

I would have to say Meringue, Marshal, Cookie, and Chrissy/Francine. They're designed are either awkward or plain. I just don't like them, personally.


----------



## jreamgardner (Mar 31, 2020)

meggtheegg said:


> I think Daisy is so much cuter she's so precious



omg i love daisy !!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 31, 2020)

Julian. I actually could've had him because I ran into him 2 days ago on an island. But I don't really like a lot of the blue animals in general. I don't know why, because blue is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## jreamgardner (Mar 31, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> is goldie really THAT popular? she's ok but she's so basic i'm sorry



yeah i didn't think so either but a lot of people actually love her, to me she's sweet but she's just so plain


----------



## Kurashiki (Mar 31, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about Lolly and Judy. Their eyes creep me out tbh and Judy looks like fanart from Tumblr when the pastel space craze was a thing 10 years ago.



YES i couldn't put it into words before but that's exactly what i don't like about her! don't want to be reminded of 2012 tumblr whenever i start up my town lmao


----------



## satine (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't really like Sherb but I will say that he is by far the most tolerable goat villager in this game. I don't like the goats in general. Goats in real life actually freak me out for multiple reasons and memories I won't go into but I find their eyes creepy and their faces unsettling. I understand that Sherb is "cuter" than the other goats but damn, he's still creepy.

And actually while I'm on it about the new ones -- Judy gives the the absolute CREEPS. I really don't like that eye style. It freaks me out and idk, she freaks me out too. The other bear is okay. Idk her name. Dom needs to GTFO of my space lol, he's just as creepy. I don't like sheep in general though, kinda the same deal with goats.... 

As far as longstanding popular villagers, I absolutely do NOT understand the hype about Marshal. He's really boring, I dunno why people fan over him. I love a ton of the popular villagers, but Marshal is one that I just do not understand.

Of course, lots of ppl are saying something about Bob and I will defend him to the death! He is my precious boy!


----------



## cIementine (Mar 31, 2020)

i really don't like julian, raymond and judy


----------



## blinkcrossing (Mar 31, 2020)

I honestly don't understand Raymond's appeal, and why so many people want him so bad. Is it just because of his design? I'm not too fond of it honestly. I love the smug personality type though. I don't necessarily dislike him, but I don't understand the hype surrounding him lol. Kyle as well actually. He just looks gross to me LOL. Then again, I lean towards cuter looking villagers. Everyone has their own taste, at the end of the day.


----------



## TheCelestial11 (Mar 31, 2020)

Merengue and Zucker, must be the food theme maybe but I just can't.
Bob, Rosie and Julian are also not my cup of tea.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 31, 2020)

blinkcrossing said:


> I honestly don't understand Raymond's appeal, and why so many people want him so bad. Is it just because of his design? I'm not too fond of it honestly. I love the smug personality type though. I don't necessarily dislike him, but I don't understand the hype surrounding him lol. Kyle as well actually. He just looks gross to me LOL. Then again, I lean towards cuter looking villagers. Everyone has their own taste, at the end of the day.



kyle looks like he needs a few showers


----------



## Miss Misty (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't like Merengue, Stitches, or any of the octopi, personally.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 31, 2020)

There are a number that I think are fine but don't love, e.g. Raymond, Merengue _(saw and didn't invite)_, Stitches, Skye - traded her away in NL, Bob, Chief, Rosie, Wolfgang, Bam - had him as starter and reset, Erik _(saw and didn't invite)_, Freya, Goldie, etc.


There are some I actually dislike (e.g. Judy, Coco, Pietro, Tangy, Cherry)

It's just that I don't think some are the best of their species, like I prefer:
- Willow to Vesta/Pietro... actually pretty much every sheep to those two!
- Punchy/Kabuki/Mitzi/Purrl to Bob/Rosie/Kiki/Tangy
- Beau/Lopez/Zell to Bam/Erik/Diana
- Octavian to Marina/Zucker


----------



## P. Star (Mar 31, 2020)

I don’t dislike Lolly, but I find her design to be extremely boring. Also, I don’t get the hype around Bob


----------



## popstar (Mar 31, 2020)

i don't hate any of the popular villagers, i'm torn between if i like some of them or not, in particular stitches and marina - 
i love the bears but stitches eyes scare me a bit, i think marina is very cute but her all black eyes, octopus mouth and tentacles kind of freak me out too  lol


----------



## Kristen (Mar 31, 2020)

coco. she just looks so creepy to me


----------



## Bambath (Mar 31, 2020)

I want to love the cats but I just feel they look weird once the models switched to being longer. I looooved how Bob looked in gamecube/DS versions, but once we got actual arms/legs the cats just look stretched and weird. I'm not really a fan of any of them.

I'm not a giant fan of Eunice. A lot of people like her but she seems pretty bland/boring to me.


----------



## capnport (Mar 31, 2020)

judy is scary


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 31, 2020)

Judy is ugly. When everyone was freaking out about her I just... no.... 0/10. Can not stand her design at all. I think they could of done away with the white area on her face/made it smaller more around just her mouth, or at least the eyeshadow that sticks out terribly. Her eyes are also way too much. I just... dont... like her... and I tend to love the pastel/cutesy characters


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 31, 2020)

I don’t think they’re ugly but I just find Merengue and Marina extremely overrated.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 31, 2020)

Marshall tbh. When everyone went feral over him back in the NL days I was so confused as to why he was so loved. I dont mind him but I wouldnt go out of my way to try to get him!


----------



## Dustbird (Mar 31, 2020)

I really don't get the Marshall craze. I'd trade him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 31, 2020)

Basically every single tier 1 villager except for Raymond and Diana. I can get behind them.


----------



## RETSAMDET (Mar 31, 2020)

I don’t generally care for cat or wolf villagers, and a lot of them are popular. I’ve just never liked cats, and I usually boot them out of towns ASAP. I used to be scared of wolves as a little kid (and I still remember some of the fairly vivid nightmares), and while I’ve warmed to them over time, I don’t particularly like them (even though I seem to end up with them in a lot of my towns by chance).

Marshall is fine, but I don’t really get the craze. He’s not bad, and if I get him, I’ll try him out and see what I think, but I wouldn’t go out of my way to recruit him.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Mar 31, 2020)

Judy and Raymond..... i just........ i just cant get behind them.....


----------



## Sprinklebun (Mar 31, 2020)

Stitches, Julian, and Muffy. I’ve had Muffy in my NL town for 2 years now. I’ve never been able to get rid of her, even though I can’t stand her. I really don’t like any of the sheep villagers, especially Pietro the clown ::shudder::


----------



## foxgl0ves (Mar 31, 2020)

I think for me, it’s not that I don’t GET the hype over some of the popular ones, it’s just that they’re not quite what I like.
Marina, for example. I get it cause she’s pretty cute, she’s pink. But I’m not a fan of the octopi villagers myself.
Julian I get also. He’s a unicorn and I mean he is pretty. But again, not one I really want. Muffy i understand as well since I assume it’s mostly cause she’s a goth sheep lol it’s unique. So I guess for the main ‘popular’ villagers it’s that they’re unique. Stitches and Merengue are cute and unique as well.

But yeah, I’m not a huge fan of Muffy, Merengue, Julian...and really Pietro cause honestly he’s creepy lol sorry for that one. Again it’s probably cause he’s unique though


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Mar 31, 2020)

Raymond which is hilarious since he moved into my town! Aesthetically he isn't my type, but I will say his dialogue is amazing.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 31, 2020)

Marshal's okay, but I'm not crazy for him like 90% of this site, who's willing to pay 100 tbt for the guy, is. 
I don't like a majority of the horses, either.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 31, 2020)

Absolutely, 100% the octopus villagers. They are all abominations.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 31, 2020)

I don’t like Judy. Bob I don’t like much.


----------



## Hectical (Mar 31, 2020)

I get why people love Raymond but man there are just so many other cats that I think are way more interesting. Honestly I'm not into villagers who just have the cute factor and that's it.


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 31, 2020)

I wouldn't say there are many popular villagers I "don't like" but there are lot of them I don't really get the fuss about....especially a lot of the more straight forward conventionally cute ones.

I think I'm just more likely to find the dorky or oddball ones "cute" rather than the "cute" cute ones. (I'm like that with Pokemon too)

Also, I think Marshall is fine and I wouldn't be upset to get him but I'm not as mad about him as everyone else seems to be.


----------



## Kokillue (Mar 31, 2020)

i don't really care for marshal. he's cute, just not my style. same with any of the octopus villagers.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 31, 2020)

Stitches, Merengue, Judy, Julian


----------



## ayeeprill (Mar 31, 2020)

Ohhhhh I have quite a few lol.

Flurry - i just think she's hideous. What even are those eyebrows?
Marshal - he's fine, but I don't understand the fuss? There are much cuter squirrels - Poppy, Mint, Blaire, Sylvana, Filbert...
Rosie - again, she's fine, but I don't get the fuss.
Judy - her name/personality/aesthetic just don't make sense to me. She seems like she should be peppy and have a different name.
Raymond - he's probably my least favorite of the 8 new villagers honestly. He just does not appeal to me.
Zucker - He's so....blah...to me.
Chrissy and Francine - their whole pop star aesthetic is just not my style
Ankha - again, she just is not my style.
Peanut - I just don't like her coloring.


The only "mega popular" villagers I really like are Diana, Stitches, and Audie. I also like Merengue, but she grew on me over time because she was my starting Normal villager in New Leaf. Julian is also growing on me - he was my smug camper I had to move in in New Horizons and he's actually pretty endearing.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Mar 31, 2020)

So far, Marshal. I don't really see why he's so popular.
I mean, yes, his design is cute, but his personality makes him come off as full of himself and a bit of jerk. 
Still, he's only just moved in, so I should probably just give him some time to warm up to everyone. It's hypocritical of me to judge a book by its cover. (Still, if he ends up not fitting well with the others, anyone's welcome to have him! )


----------



## Maerle (Mar 31, 2020)

I have Marina on my island, but don’t really like the design of the octopi. She’s growing on me a little though, but definitely not my fave.


----------



## violixir (Mar 31, 2020)

Honestly, the main one is Marina. I never really got the hype, though maybe it’s because she’s a little too sickly sweet for me? I feel the same about Judy, too. I thought it was the eyes at first, but Dom doesn’t bug me at all. also i feel like marina would hurt my eyes at sunset with the new lighting engine... shes SO pink


----------



## ayesquiggle (Mar 31, 2020)

Never met him, but Marshal just looks like a mean dude.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah, Bob is just... I don't get the hype?


----------



## petaI (Mar 31, 2020)

i don't really like judy that much  she's kind of creepy


----------



## 0orchid (Mar 31, 2020)

Raymond, I think his eyes are really nice but other than that I don't like his design.


----------



## skogkyst (Mar 31, 2020)

0orchid said:


> Raymond, I think his eyes are really nice but other than that I don't like his design.



I don't dislike Raymond but yes, I think his design is overrated. Tbh I don't really like the look of glasses on villagers so that's what makes me apprehensive towards him.


----------



## TheRealWC (Apr 1, 2020)

Francine and Chrissy. They look _wayyy_ too human for me. It makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Goshi (Apr 1, 2020)

I wouldn't say I don't like him, but I think Bob is just okay and nothing too special.


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2020)

Going off of the tier list, I don't dislike anyone in "extremely popular", but I don't understand Beau's popularity. Going off looks alone, he's no Marshal in the sense that I can understand why people find him extremely cute. He looks like a mid or less popular villager... I don't know how to put it, but there are lazies that I would expect to be much more popular than him.
I don't dislike him or most of the "popular" villagers, though. I just think he's overrated.


----------



## rezberri (Apr 1, 2020)

TheRealWC said:


> Francine and Chrissy. They look _wayyy_ too human for me. It makes me uncomfortable.



i feel the same way. i also dont like how they have random human hair??? like all the villagers that have that feature just arent doing it for me. a lot of ducks have that feature and it makes me so mad because i luv the ducks lil tail and feet!!! but i hate their hair.


----------



## moonchu (Apr 1, 2020)

sherb haha i don't hate him or anything like that by any means, though. i actually met him on one of my first couple island trips and  considered inviting him for a hot second, but decided not to. come to find that he's pretty popular and a new villager LOL idk he's just okay in my book! his big blank eyes sorta weird me out.


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 1, 2020)

I guess Coco. She's cool and all, and I love the concept of having an animal that resembles the gyroids (along with having some creepy villagers), but she's just not my cup of tea. I think the texture is off-putting to me, honestly.


----------



## Globes216 (Apr 1, 2020)

I don't get the hype around Raymond at all, personally he is not appealing at all to me. I honestly feel like people only like him cause he has two different eye colours and he's the only smug cat. Same with Audie but in general I think a lot of the wolf villagers are severely overrated, mainly Whitney, Fang and Wolfgang although I do like Skye and Freya. Julian is another one who doesn't do anything for me and neither does Marina or Merengue.


----------



## Neorago (Apr 1, 2020)

Judy, Dom, Chrissy, to some extent Zucker... also, and please don’t kill me; Goldie


----------



## deerprongs (Apr 1, 2020)

I don't care for Marshal! Never have, really. I don't see what all the fuss is about. He's cute, but I've never been a fan; he's just _ok._


----------



## Chaitee (Apr 1, 2020)

I dont care for fuchsia, her colors are really ugly to me rip


----------



## Chachamaru (Apr 1, 2020)

Raymond reminds me of a cringe inducing gif from tumblr years ago... if you know you know lol


----------



## BabyBianca (Apr 1, 2020)

I strongly dislike Marshal... when I first played ACNL he was in my first town and he was the biggest jerk to me. And as I grew older I got his amiibo card and decided to invite him to my other ACNL town... He was fine and I started to enjoy him being in my town getting to know him... BUT THEN he randomly decided to up and leave the town and I didn’t have any notice... Also Genji... even though he is a “jock” villager, he’s one of the meanest villagers I think I’ve ever met. I put him down as one of my dreamies when I heavily played NL because I think he was in SwimmingBird941’s town and he seemed cool. As soon as I actually got him into my town, I immediately wanted him out.


----------



## LemmyLem (Apr 1, 2020)

Bunnie... I don't get why so many people like her i honestly think shes ugly 

Julian is another one but I just don't like horses in general (he's a unicorn but like close enough to a horse)


----------



## Boccages (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh boy. Where to start : Julian, Coco, all the octopi I hate. Marshall leaves me indifferent. Bob is ugly. Rosie and Goldie are totally uninteresting.


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 2, 2020)

Boccages said:


> Oh boy. Where to start : Julian, Coco, all the octopi I hate. Marshall leaves me indifferent. Bob is ugly. Rosie and Goldie are totally uninteresting.



I do quite like the octopi, but can definitely agree that Rosie and Goldie are the most uninteresting basic villagers


----------

